# An art or just a process



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

Good afternoon squires. Was thinking about this the other day. How do each of you look at your jobs? 
I'm just purely a drywall finisher or taper and jointer as I call it. I finish by hand with a few essentials thrown in such as corner roller, sanding machine and mixing drill. 
However as soon as I can afford it I will be getting a full level 5 machine set. 
Anyways I digress, what I mean to say is to me finishing drywall isn't a complicated thing to learn. At least not the basic process of it. Beading with flex tape was probably the hardest bit of learning for me. Do you guys see your job as an art? Or just a mere process to make money? 
I am undecided as to how I look at my job yet and in what light! 
I originally wanted to be a plasterer which to me is a true art!! But Is now pretty much a dead trade here in the uk.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Well it's something like a skilled trade I guess. Easy to learn the basics and leave only okay jobs at first. Once you have more experience you start optimizing your process and get better and better. After a few years your more skilled and your reputation gets better. If you try hard enough and work for it eventually you can get licensed and take jobs of your own. I wouldn't recommend level 5 to anyone it's cheap for a reason, it's heavy. Your better off saving for another month or two and buying something better.

I think thinking of it as an art is for the less experienced croud. It's definitely a process even if your doing fancy things once you've done those it's just not an art. 

Here's real drywall art.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqwgB9A6teY&app=desktop


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Let u know next week what I think of level5 as a new gun ordered!
I will tell u something it wont b as bad as the new TT gun I used a few weeks back!!
It was big,heavy and a piece of crap:yes:
Had a sore back for a week after that carry on! But I have used the older model also and give me it any day of the week!:thumbsup:
Oh and the needle for advancing the tape was rusted solid in its holder!
Never in my life have I seen a needle rust so must b chit!
I will compare the weights from the Columbia gun and l5 and blueline when it comes! As for cheap for a reason I really think that's a bit unfair to L5 as what I have seen or read on any probs it was sorted fast and free! Just cause u have all the cfs or whatever its called stuff and millions in the bank!


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

Shelwyn said:


> Well it's something like a skilled trade I guess. Easy to learn the basics and leave only okay jobs at first. Once you have more experience you start optimizing your process and get better and better. After a few years your more skilled and your reputation gets better. If you try hard enough and work for it eventually you can get licensed and take jobs of your own. I wouldn't recommend level 5 to anyone it's cheap for a reason, it's heavy. Your better off saving for another month or two and buying something better.
> 
> I think thinking of it as an art is for the less experienced croud. It's definitely a process even if your doing fancy things once you've done those it's just not an art.
> 
> ...


That video is amazing. What a talented guy


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

i love my job, however when im in the same place for any longer than 3 weeks then i start getting agitated, i love seeing and improving on the finish i get, there are so many dodgy plasterers in my area, some been getting away with crap work for over 40yrs, but they cheap and thats what ppl here want right now as money is tight!!
its a rather simple trade to learn the basics, but when you start getting into big fancy cornices, ceiling roses, corbells,curved bulkheads and renovating old farm houses with totally out of square everything (like the 1 we finished today!!), things start getting a bit more complex, 
and id never in a million yrs be able to do the type of drywall art above!!
true talent right there!!
krem


----------



## Arr1020 (Mar 24, 2016)

I think that it is mostly a process that can be learned by most people, however, just because someone can learn it does not make them good at it. I know people that have been in the trade for decades and I would not hire them to tape my dog house, on the other hand guys that take the time to learn and care about the final product can excel past many others in a few short years. An art? Yes it can be made into an art as seen in the video, but more often just a process that requires a certain degree of finesse to produce a high quality finished product.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

As a passionate prophet of profits, mindset, means, methods, measurements, and motivation matter ... when in a groove, I am poetry in motion ... for me my work is a meaningful expression of my athletic, artistic and scientific prowess as a pragmatic romantic ... a traditional non-conformance performance ... mind, body and soul ... a work of art.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Arr1020 said:


> I think that it is mostly a process that can be learned by most people, however, just because someone can learn it does not make them good at it. I know people that have been in the trade for decades and I would not hire them to tape my dog house, on the other hand guys that take the time to learn and care about the final product can excel past many others in a few short years. An art? Yes it can be made into an art as seen in the video, but more often just a process that requires a certain degree of finesse to produce a high quality finished product.


Very well said! :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> As a passionate prophet of profits, mindset, means, methods, measurements, and motivation matter ... when in a groove, I am poetry in motion ... for me my work is a meaningful expression of my athletic, artistic and scientific prowess as a pragmatic romantic ... a traditional non-conformance performance ... mind, body and soul ... a work of art.


That post is poetry


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> That post is poetry


I like Todd ...he can talk some trash . But he's top of the line !!


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

It is both a process and an art. To do a job that last a decade without needing repair requires many little known tricks of the trade, to make it so perfectly flat that not even a trined eye can see the joints is an art.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Krsw85 said:


> It is both a process and an art. To do a job that last a decade without needing repair requires many little known tricks of the trade, to make it so perfectly flat that not even a trined eye can see the joints is an art.


Your right....It holds up for about 10 years! :yes:


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

My father taught me to tape and hang, I've seen a few of his jobs 20 years later still looking brand new. It depends on a lot of factors, everythin from foundation to temperature swings. If your in an area that sees 40 or 50 degree swings in spring and fall, it's going to move a lot and the weakest areas will break. Really nothing you can do about it. Then I've done a room that literally did not have a foundation and literally had 2 inch gaps in every angle. I pre filled, double flat taped, one over the edge of the sheet and one to the corner, and then an angle tape.... I paper macheted that place 20 sheets with 20 min easy sand. I made sure I explained to the home owner that I couldn't make any guarantee's. Believe it or not the place held up and looked perfect for 5 years untill the place burned down. Lol I was finisging that side of the angles with an 8" pan knife.


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

After further consideration I have to say this. Its more than an art and a process, where I come from we have made it a science. Many people are unaware that wood studs and drywall expand and contract at different rates, therefore even the length of screw is an important factor. Ive been on countless repair jobs wher a 1-5/8" screw was used and after a few years every screw is popped. There's too much screw in the lumber and it causes them to pop. 1-1/4 is the right screw. BTW I hate these idiot stores that only carry an 8 wire screw.... its too fat and splits strapping. My Father taught me.... and his thing in the late 80s early 90s was too sit down on the weekends with his old partner and discuss every aspect of the job. They have it down to a science where drywall can litterally compete on every level witg plaster, and its better, because its easier to repair even when things do go wrong.


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

The art iş getting paid what you're worth .  

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

krafty said:


> The art iş getting paid what you're worth .
> 
> Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


I'm still working on that canvas .


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

It's a fight almost every time with homeowners..... I have no drivers license right now, It's a tough gig when you can't travel. I managed to land a contract with an LLC I like it. They need good finishers, always make sure I make it to work, they pay more than the companies around here and I don't have to deal with material or job planning. I'll be asking for more next summer when I'm driving again.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

krsw85 said:


> it's a fight almost every time with homeowners..... I have no drivers license right now, it's a tough gig when you can't travel. I managed to land a contract with an llc i like it. They need good finishers, always make sure i make it to work, they pay more than the companies around here and i don't have to deal with material or job planning. I'll be asking for more next summer when i'm driving again.


d.u.i??


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Krsw85 said:


> It's a fight almost every time with homeowners..... I have no drivers license right now, It's a tough gig when you can't travel. I managed to land a contract with an LLC I like it. They need good finishers, always make sure I make it to work, they pay more than the companies around here and I don't have to deal with material or job planning. I'll be asking for more next summer when I'm driving again.


You just pulled a heart string on me dude! I hope you get back on your chit soon!! 

Best of luck to you Man! :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Krsw85 said:


> It's a fight almost every time with homeowners..... I have no drivers license right now, It's a tough gig when you can't travel. I managed to land a contract with an LLC I like it. They need good finishers, always make sure I make it to work, they pay more than the companies around here and I don't have to deal with material or job planning. I'll be asking for more next summer when I'm driving again.


If you are are a true professional you would be able to transport your tools, materials, and yourself to the jobsite daily. Don't get me wrong, I drink and smoke daily, but I DO NOT drive impaired or uninsured. The other people on the road deserve that.


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

I would tend to agree, I used to drink too much and Im paying for it now... my tools travel just about every day.... The LLC gets a ton of work, they all have trucks and live close by. I'm luvky to be working at all.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I hope your on the mend for the better chief, Stay sober, Get your licence back, Get some tools, Give us Ch1t, try new things, Its all good :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Well I hope your on the mend for the better chief, Stay sober, Get your licence back, Get some tools, Give us Ch1t, try new things, Its all good :thumbsup:


What he said..^^^:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gopherstateguy said:


> If you are are a true professional you would be able to transport your tools, materials, and yourself to the jobsite daily. Don't get me wrong, I drink and smoke daily, but I DO NOT drive impaired or uninsured. The other people on the road deserve that.


I know a tradesman that drinks religiously ...when he got a D W D . the judge told him he'd have to go through ASAP and A A before he could get his license back. He told the judge F U !! You can keep them. 


He went and hired a guy just to drive him around .. that was 5 years ago...And the old guy is good at what he does . And does we'll for himself . He buys a new truck every year ...nice trailer setup .. And always keeps plenty of work . 

I see him some mornings at the crack of dawn buying a case of beer loading up his cooler. Then cracks one open And hops in the passenger side . He ain't shy about it!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Come to think about it...the only drywall man I ever met that didn't drink or do drugs was a complete hack and a thief !! Go figure! :blink:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> Come to think about it...the only drywall man I ever met that didn't drink or do drugs was a complete hack and a thief !! Go figure! :blink:


 Lincoln was quoted as saying "It has been my experience that those who have few vices also have few virtues".

Isn't that a great excuse?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Lincoln was quoted as saying "It has been my experience that those who have few vices also have few virtues".
> 
> Isn't that a great excuse?


Works for me!


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Good job sobering up man, I definately been down that road. It's been two years for me sober,but I'm not here to preach. Some people can drink, i'm not one of them,lol 

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm having a beer right now then I'm going to smoke one . When the boomers had this earth they could have a beer at the beach or a pub now there old so they impose ridiculous standards like .5 being impaired fu#@ing impaired total bull**** never had a dui knock on wood .being young shouldn't be so **** on like it is today jmo


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

My doc asked me 1 time how much I drink and smoke, Reply 2 her was to much:thumbup:
She just shook her head and said ur some man!:whistling2:


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Haha, too much man lol the only one was a theif..... I cut down a lot. When I work a long one its nice to have a few high quality beers...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> My doc asked me 1 time how much I drink and smoke, Reply 2 her was to much:thumbup:
> She just shook her head and said ur some man!:whistling2:


I told mine .as much as possible !! He asked me...are you really that thirsty? Why you gotta drink like that?? I said ...because I can!:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a small glass of high quality tequila and then switch to Costco clear. I drink less than 750 ml at night. When I brought my mother in law last January I stopped because I had to get up and take her potty sometimes in the middle of the night. I love getting my wife liquored up cuz you know what they say about Tequila.

I never could drink at work though.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Tequila makes her clothes fall off 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj2700em-JQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> I have a small glass of high quality tequila and then switch to Costco clear. I drink less than 750 ml at night. When I brought my mother in law last January I stopped because I had to get up and take her potty sometimes in the middle of the night. I love getting my wife liquored up cuz you know what they say about Tequila.
> 
> I never could drink at work though.


I have to agree with no beers at work .when I started drywall it was exterior board on 10 floor steal residential building's. There was a bar across the street with a huge blow up coors can so we would roll over at lunch pac down a couple and head back to work . We thought we were kicking ass lol. The builder gave us a shot at piece work on the interior boarding of the units well my pay made the no beer at work rule for me haha


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Mmmm... I love some beer. Then again I make beer and keep it on tap at my house. Just too easy to pour myself a glass lol


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Did you make a kegerater TF


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

gordie said:


> Did you make a kegerater TF


Yes sir, keezer to be specific. Basic chest freezer. Got 2 taps and a temp controller. Basic yet extremely functional.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Mmmm... I love some beer. Then again I make beer and keep it on tap at my house. Just too easy to pour myself a glass lol




Do you think making beer is an art or a process? I think it's an art.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Do you think making beer is an art or a process? I think it's an art.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An art with inventing a good recipe. A process when it comes to making it consistently well.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Yes sir, keezer to be specific. Basic chest freezer. Got 2 taps and a temp controller. Basic yet extremely functional.


You say your hiring? :whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> You say your hiring? :whistling2:


Yes sir! Can give you a truck, a phone, and a decent wage lol. I recently fired one guy. My other guy moved to Florida so I need people. Actually just hired a guy about a month ago and he is good... Just a bit slow.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

endo_alley said:


> An art with inventing a good recipe. A process when it comes to making it consistently well.


Truth! Beer is very hard to make well/consistent. Actually the hardest thing to make on the homebrew scale is a light lager like Budweiser. There is no way to hide a flaw in a light beer.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> My other guy moved to Florida .


He's going to pay hell getting back across the border through Florida!! 

I hope he took a boat with him!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> He's going to pay hell getting back across the border through Florida!!
> 
> I hope he took a boat with him!


Lol he is a white guy. Used to finish on our crew back in the day.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Lol he is a white guy. Used to finish on our crew back in the day.


What's he gonna do In Florida? Ain't nothing going on down there but scrapping pop corn. I hear new homes down there Is still at a stand still .


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> What's he gonna do In Florida? Ain't nothing going on down there but scrapping pop corn. I hear new homes down there Is still at a stand still .


His girlfriend dragged him down there. He was actually a massage therapist at one point which is creepy. Lol he even said something about delivering pizza... Not exactly a hard working guy. Just interested in making enough money to scrape by. Was a struggle to not fire him every week. If I could get another guy like I just hired then I would be in business!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2016)

moore said:


> What's he gonna do In Florida? Ain't nothing going on down there but scrapping pop corn. I hear new homes down there Is still at a stand still .


"Quality Ceiling Refinishing" Port Richey FL. Being from upstate NY working union, non union, residential and commercial. I moved there pulled my annuity $ bought a place. I did almost "everything" possible to find GOOD pay. They were it...hardest job in the drywall biz. I snowbird it now! lol 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------

